# شاهد تحطم تلك الطائرات؟؟!!



## مصطفى مجدى (25 يونيو 2007)

الكثير من المشاهد المثيرة لتحطم بعض الطائرات ؟؟
على هذا الرابط وارجو التعليق !! http://www.metacafe.com/watch/582558/plane_crashes/


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وربنا يستر علينا


----------



## اشرف رهام (26 يونيو 2007)

ما في طاير علا والا وقع بكير 
خليك على الارض


----------



## جاسر (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

شكراً لك حالياً الاتصال بطئ لا يساعد على المشاهدة ...
سأشاهدها لاحقاً 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## جاسر (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

مقاطع مروعه وتحطم طائرات الهيلوكبتر عجيبة

شكراً لك


----------



## وجدي_1405 (28 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
للأخوة : .
كُلنا خطائون ( فالطيار و غيره سيتعلم من أخطاءه صغيرها و كبيرها و إن كثُرت ) .
و شكراً على الموضوع .


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لكم على ردودكم الغالية


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ليه العنف ده بس يامصطفي,,, دا انت المفروض هتبقي مهندس طيران ياراجل,,, خاف علي نفسك بقي


----------



## مهندس طيار (2 أكتوبر 2007)

وانا اشاهد الفيديوا وجدت روابط جانبيه وددت ان انقلها لكم لانها حقا ممتعه 




http://www.metacafe.com/watch/746851/what_a_pilot/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/757708/worlds_biggest_military_aircraft/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/721540/f35_warning_hot_jet_blast/


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/769503/su_35_extreme_moves/

اهم فيديوا وافظعهم 

حقيقي نجي من الموت بأعجوبه سبحان الله 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/812247/plane_almost_crashes/


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/759273/top_gun_pilots/


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شيئ مؤثر للغاية


----------



## eng_faten (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شو هالفزاعة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو الاهتمام بالمواضيع اكثر اى ان تكون لها نفع اكثر وتقديم ماده تفيد المتلقى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو الاهتمام بالمواضيع اكثر اى ان تكون لها نفع اكثر وتقديم ماده تفيد المتلقى
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



م/عمرو السيد شكراً لك على ردك ومنتظرين منك المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## علي بن حسن (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الهم احفظنا


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير .... بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك


----------



## أنس نصير (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يحفظ الجميع
بش انا بظن انها اخطاء الطيارين نفسهم وكلنا بنخطئ


----------



## أنس نصير (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يحفظ الجميع
بس انا بظن انها اخطاء الطيارين نفسهم وكلنا بنخطئ


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ مصطفى


----------



## مهندس كلش (5 مايو 2008)

هناك صور كثيره فاضحه في الموقع فالحذر الحذر ,

وإن كنتم تسألون عن البديل فهذا الموقع لكم مع الشكر للأخ مصطفى مجدي 

موسوعة حوادث الطيران


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوتي أأسف لأن الأخ قد سبقني لهذا الموضوع 

قد حضرت مجموعة من الصور و الفيديوهات من حاسوبي . . .وهذه بضاعتي إليكم

http://rapidshare.com/files/113047229/crashs.zip.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

وهذه لطائرة ايرباس افلتتها المكابح أثناء تجرييب المحركات


----------

